# What are your fav Fall/Xmas Scents?



## my2scents (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking for some nice Fall/ winter/Xmas fragrances.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 31, 2012)

Loved Woodland Elves from Bramble berry last year nom nom


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 31, 2012)

Pumpkin Spice from Sweetcakes.


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 31, 2012)

From Candle Cocoon
*Cranberry Compote* 
*Spiced Apple Pie*
Ice Crystals
Pumpkin Coffee (which to me is a more a maple scent and my boys say it smells like maple bars) 
Sultry Angel (I label it Angel Kisses)
And I have a scent that Lyschel actually accidentally mixed and I label it *Cranberry Apple Pie*..But I don't know how much of each she put into it..it was an accident..but people love it. 

Balsam & Citrus, Cinnamon Vanilla, Cranberry Ginger Spice Tea and Fall Harvest (Elements)

And need to find these two again:
Mulled Cider 
Twigs and Berries


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 1, 2012)

Fall:

Violet Birch from BitterCreekNorth
Green Apple from SweetCakes
Twilight Woods from SweetCakes

Winter/Christmas:

Sugared Spruce from WSP or Spruceberry from Peak's (they smell the same)
Spiced Plum from Oregon Trails
Peppermint Stick from WSP
Frankincense & Myrrh from TheScentWorks (their house version)
Santa's Pipe from SweetCakes
Spiced Cranberry from Peak's
Bayberry from Peak's
Pomegranate from SweetCakes


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2012)

I like one part peppermint e.o. to two parts coconut f.o.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 1, 2012)

If you're looking for a complex Christmas scent check out Brambleberry's Feliz Navidad.


----------



## dcornett (Sep 2, 2012)

For Fall I love pumpkin spice and spicy apple and peach from soapsupplies.net, I also like their vanilla bean noel for Christmas.
I love, love pepperberry wreath, mistle toe and ivy and bayberry from Natures Garden, and if you like mint Peak has got purely peppermint that's nice.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 2, 2012)

Christmas:

* Reindeer Pooh from Nature's Garden
* Snowman Balls - Nature's Garden
* Holly Berry
* Evergreen
* Candy Cane (Peppermint/Spearmint blend)

Would you believe I am already getting asked about Snowman's Balls (I renamed it as Yellow Snow) and Reindeer Pooh.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 6, 2012)

hmmm, peakcandle.com has a very good Christmas tree, spice cranberrie, home for the holidays, winterwonderland, amish harvest is to dies for, cranberry marmalade.


----------



## ilove2soap (Sep 9, 2012)

My fave fall scent is Apple Jack n Peel.  I like both WSP and Natures's Garden but the WSP is more expensive.


----------

